
Fission – Serverless Functions for Kubernetes - manojlds
http://fission.io/
======
lakshmanLD
Another abstraction!! In my perspective, One of the distinguishing feature of
FAAS or serverless architecture is that, we pay one and only when the function
executes. But building serverless architecture on container would fail this.
Correct me if am wrong!!

